# Lost dagger RPM @ Montrose



## lisacanoes (Nov 6, 2012)

We lost a maroon, black, and white marbled dagger RPM kayak at the Montrose whitewater park yesterday, June 12th. It has very little outfitting and a wooden dowel for a drain plug. 

$50 reward if found. 

Call at 9702169393 or reply to this thread if you happen to have dragged this old-school river beast from the depths of the muddy waters. 

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## surlygold (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sorry about the boat. What happened? I'm just curious because I'm planning to hit up the park this weekend.

Dave


----------



## lisacanoes (Nov 6, 2012)

The water is moving fast through there, and there are several drops in quick succession. If someone swims, it's pretty easy for the boat to get swept downstream, where there are several diversion and irrigation damns.


----------



## surlygold (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you for the insight. Good luck with tracking down the boat.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Dave, swimming and/or garage sales at the Montrose WWP are relatively safe. There aren't any diversions or irrigation dams within a mile plus from the park. However, the water is moving pretty quickly now and your gear could easily get away from you if you don't get it quickly. Lisa, you could check with the guys at the Kayak/SUP shops in town to see if anyone found it. BTW, I'm not sure I'd pay $50 to get back a RPM with a dowel as the drain plug


----------



## kayakerpro (Apr 3, 2008)

*Love RPM'S*

Hope you find your boat. Just a RPM comment about a month ago 4 old school long time boaters showed up at North fork of Gunnison for an cool day of river running. 3 of the 4 were running RPMS The 4th was running a copy cat almost identical. If you find your boat and want to sell it I'll take it in a split second RPM' S ROCK!!!!!


----------

